# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ ΦΩΤΩΝ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ

## gcreator

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ....
Εχω το εξής πρόβλημα:Τα φωτα(Αλογονου Η4) στο αμαξι μου (CIVIC 99') δεν έχουν καλή ένταση με αποτέλεσμα να μην βλέπω καλά το βράδυ τον δρόμο και ειδικά όταν έρχονται αυτοκίνητα απο απέναντι,......
Πρόσφατα έκανα τα εξής:
1)Πήγα σε ηλεκτρολόγο και τα ρύθμισε που να φέγγουν..
2)Μέτρησα με πολύμετρο την ταση στην μπαταρία με την μηχανή αναμένη -->14,2V και στον λαμπτήρα 13,1V...
3)Να σημειώσω ότι τα φανάρια είναι αυθεντικά της honda και μάλιστα πρόσφατα αλλαγμένα ,η μπαταρία ανοικτού τύπου ενός έτους ,οι γειώσεις του αυτοκινήτου είναι τέλειες,και τις λάμπες τισ αντικατέστησα προχθές με Η4 PHILIPS EXTREME POWER +80% χωρίς βέβαια να δω ουσιαστική διαφορά παρα μόνο λίγο στο χρώμα(πιο λευκό)..αααα επίσης δεν έχω κάποια συσκευή που να καταναλώνει ρεύμα π.χ ενισχυτή αλλά ούτε και προβολάκια που να περνουν ρεύμα με διακλάδωση από τα φώτα δισταυρώσεως...

Παιδιά τι να πω; δεν ξέρω, τι να κάνω; μήπως θα έπρεπε η τάση στον λαμτήρα να ήταν μεγαλύτερη;

Σε ένα καινούριο  αυτοκίνητο με τέλειο φωτισμό μέτρησα 14,2v στην μπαταρία και 13,9 στον λαμπτήρα....να φταιει αυτό;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## tiger135

Γιωργο , εντελως φιλικα και χωρις παρεξηγηση στο λεω, εχεις σκεφθει μηπως εχεις καποιο προβλημα με την οραση σου την νυχτα?  Μηπως θα επρεπε να επισκευθεις ενα οφθαλμιατρο?  Απο την στιγμη που ολα τα παραπανω που αναφερεις ειναι σωστα (τασεις, καινουργια φαναρια, γειωσεις) το μυαλο μου δεν παει σε κατι αλλο.

----------


## nikkos

η διαφορά από τα 13,1 με τα 13,9 που μέτρησες είναι αμελητέα, τη στιγμή που δε μέτρησες την τάση και με την ίδια λάμπα  :Wink:  μπορεί και σαν καταναλώσεις να είναι λίγο διαφορετικές. Τα 13,1V πάντως με αναμμένα τα φώτα δε μου φαίνεται περίεργο σαν νούμερο, καλά είσαι. Πιστεύω ότι τα φανάρια σου είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και δεν έχουν θαμπώσει για να σου περιορίζουν το φως, ε?

----------


## moutoulos

Και εγώ απο _ηλεκτρολογικής πλευράς_ , δεν βλέπω να έχει πρόβλημα ...
Μια άλλη περίπτωση ..., μήπως το αμάξι ήταν τρακαρισμένο (μπροστά μάσκα) ?.
Το λέω αυτό γιατί συνέβη σε αμάξι φίλου μου που μετά το "κοπάνημα", έχασε
τα φώτα του. Και αυτό γιατί δεν του το φτιάξαν όπως έπρεπε, με τα φώτα να
μην "πατάνε" εκεί που πρέπει, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να κάνει σωστή
εστίαση. Όπως και να τα ρυθμίσει ..., χάλια μαύρα.

----------


## gcreator

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας .....Όσο για τον οφθαλμίατρο θα τον επισκεφτώ σύντομα αν και δεν είχα ποτε πρόβλημα αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις!!!
Φίλε Νίκο τα φανάρια είναι μιά χαρά...ολοκαίνουρια..
...επίσης δεν εχει τρακάρει ποτέ μπροστά!!!

----------


## KOKAR

1) δοκίμασε W40  στην φύσα που πάει η λάμπα.
2) μήπως είναι θαμπός - σκονισμένος ο καθρέφτης από το φανάρι ?
3) μήπως η λάμπα δεν έχει "καθίσει" σωστά στο φανάρι ?

----------


## xifis

τα 13,1 με τα 13,9 μπορει να ειναι πολλα μπορει να ειναι κ ελαχιστα.θελω να πω οτι αφενος δεν εχουμε μετρηση πριν κ μετα,κ αφετερου αναλογως την καταναλωση που εχει ενα φορτιο,πχ ενας ενισχυτης αυτοκινητου (τραβηγμενο παραδειγμα) με αυτες τις μικροδιαφορες "παιζει".δηλαδη,μερικα δεκατα του βολτ αποκλιση καθοριζουν την αποδιδομενη ισχυ.δειτε τα σπεκς με οφ μηχανη,κ με ον.

----------


## KOKAR

για την μικρή πτώση τάσης που έχεις δες και τα ρελε ....
μπορεί να έχουν πιάσει "μάκα" .....

γενικά το πρόβλημα το βλέπω να είναι θέμα επαφών !
μην ξεχνάς οτι το αμάξι είναι 10 χρονών και η οξείδωση
στους αγωγούς - επαφές είναι αναπόφευκτη.

----------


## makis1971

Εγώ στην θέση σου θα έβαζα έναν ενυσχητή φώτων και θα μέτραγα την τάση στην λάμπα οταν ειναι αναμένη. Εστω και αυτη η μικρή πτώση τάσης (14,2 με 13,1) που έχεις να κάνει τη διαφορά

----------


## safetec

εγω θα σου ελεγα φωτα xenon 

θα κανεις την νυχτα μερα θα βλεπεις οπως βλεπεις την μερα .......... και δεν θα σε στραβονουν οσο και αν εινε δυνατα τα φωτα αυτουνου που ερχετε αναποδα και αυτο γιατι το ματι οσο πιο σκοτηνα εινε τοσο διαστελετε η κορη του ματιου σου για να δεις να παρει πιο πολυ φως

οταν ερχετε ο απενατη με τα φωτα αριθμιστα και σε βαραει στα ματια επιδι εινε στηγμιεο ολλο αυτο που γινετε δεν προλαβενει η κορη να κλησει και στραβονεσε   ....
 θα οδηγας και πιο ξεκουραστα καμια σχεση ....


θα εχεις χαμιλες καταναλωσεις απο 8εμα ρευματων λιγοτερη ταλεπωρια καλωδιωσεων και πιο οικονομια στα καυσιμα γιατι επιβαρινετε λιγοτερο δυναμο που δουλευει οταν εινε φορτομενοσ σαν ηλεκτροφρενο

θα εχεις χαμιλες θερμοκρασιες στο φαναρι σου που εινε πλαστικο δεν θα σου ξανακιτρινισει γιατι απο θερμοκρασια κιτρινιζουν τα χενον δουλευουν με εκενωση και οχι με πηρακτωση νιματος 

δεν θα σου χαλασει ετσι και ποτε το λαστιχο του φαναργιου που στεγανοποιει γιατι δεν αλιωνετε απο 8ερμοκρασιες



βαλε και θα με θημηθεις εγω εχω και στην μυχανη και στο αυτοκηνητο ..........θα μινεις ενθουσιασμενος ....μονο ρυ8μισετα σωστα μην στραβωνεις τον κοσμο  

εινε με φυσες τα βαζεις και μονο σου δεν κοβεις καλωδια δεν ματιζεις καλωδια 

βαλτα και πηγενε σε ενα μαστορα να στα ευθιγραμισει θα δωσεις εκει και κανενα 20 ευρω αλλα μετα 8α εισε αρχοντας

----------


## KarlBarks

xenon  μόνο άμα έχει φανάρια με DE και παλι όχι .

καλό είναι να δεις πάλι τις γειώσεις και να ελένξεις τα ρελέ 12 χρόνια αυτοκίνητο λογικό κάπου κάτι να χάνει 

*safetec τι γράφεις πάνω ?*

----------


## thomasskoy

παιδια και εγω εχω ενα toyota corolla του 99 το στρογγυλοφαναρο και εχω παρει kit ξενον να του βαλω.ξερετε αν κανει σε αυτα τα φαναρια να μπουν ? τα εβαλε φιλος μου σε getz και δεν ειχε προβλημα.

----------


## KarlBarks

Όπως θα έχεις προσέξει σε όλα τα εργοστασιακά ξένον υπάρχει ένα κάτοπτρο μπροστά για ομαλή διάχυση φωτός . Τύπου DE λέγονται . Οπως και υποχρεωτικά πιτσιλιστήρια για πλύσιμο  του τζαμιού μπροστά 

όλα αυτά γίνονται γιατί η δέσμη πρέπει να διαχέεται σωστά 

0,0,429,51127,1024,658,d3fd9916.jpg

τώρα από εκεί και πέρα φανάρι χωρίς κάτοπτρο και ξένον είναι ΛΑΘΟΣ . Στην Ελλάδα φυσικά μπορείς να κάνεις τα πάντα χωρίς ουσιαστικό ελενχο από κτέο κτλ

----------


## navar

εντάξει στο "the point"
η λύση ΔΕΝ είναι τα xenon αν δεν έχει τα κατάλληλα φανάρια !

----------


## JOUN

Το γεγονος οτι απαντατε σε θεμα 15 μηνων το εχει προσεξει κανεις;

----------


## gsmaster

Μερικά μηνύματα αφαιρέθηκαν γιατί ήταν εκτός θέματος.
Και ρίξτε και μια ματιά εδώ. http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules

----------

